# Charity hog,



## Teh Wicked (Jun 7, 2017)

Does anyone know of any places that would provide a charity hog for a cookout?

I have been looking around and everyone seems to want to charge for the hunts and that is just not an option for us. It would be cheaper to just buy a butchered pig and not have to worry about cleaning it.

I have no problem shooting/cleaning, but finding a place to do so is quite hard. 

Im located in Hall County which is just north of Atlanta, but I have no problems driving to get one.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 7, 2017)

when do you need one?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2017)

What is your charity. Just wondering.


----------



## across the river (Jun 7, 2017)

If you need a pig for a charity cookout, why would you not just check in with a packing house or hog farmer to see if they would be willing to donate a pig.  I don't get why you wouldn't start there, instead of trying to get someone to donate a "hog hunt" for you to go on.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't need a Hog Hunt...I just need the piggy.

The cookout is set for July 2nd as of right now.

This isn't a "Charity", the hog donation would be the charity donation, we are hosting the cookout for low income families with the local church.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jun 8, 2017)

across the river said:


> If you need a pig for a charity cookout, why would you not just check in with a packing house or hog farmer to see if they would be willing to donate a pig.  I don't get why you wouldn't start there, instead of trying to get someone to donate a "hog hunt" for you to go on.



I would love to do any of that, but im rather new to the GA area and do not know of any places. Hence why I asked a page full of hunters.

I was actually very hesitant to even ask because people seem to get all up in arms over stuff like this. you would think I was asking someone for a kidney or something...Nope, just a muddy old animal.


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 8, 2017)

^^^ yup.  Some do get mighty testy over certain things.

  I had one in January I would have gladly donated to you.  200+ lb boar.  -- 2hour drive from you.

Will be back looking for these guys later this month.....

PM me your phone number.  If I get one, I will gladly call OR text you.  You'll likely need to head down to me immediately as these hogs don't do well when they expire in the heat.  We'd be 10 minutes from CRAWFORDVILLE, GA.  I could meet you right off interstate 20.  
I don't field dress or cut up for you.....you'd have to do that yourself.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jun 8, 2017)

95g atl said:


> ^^^ yup.  Some do get mighty testy over certain things.
> 
> I had one in January I would have gladly donated to you.  200+ lb boar.  -- 2hour drive from you.
> 
> ...



I have no issues cleaning it up, we just don't have the budget to pay for the meat. And I figured this was going to be an issue with the summer heat and timing of the cookout. 

I need to see about getting coolers and ice to fit a pig, I will be in contact. Thanks


----------



## Jester896 (Jun 8, 2017)

there were 6 40-50 #ers in a trap this morning you could have had this morning...a bit far tho


----------



## across the river (Jun 8, 2017)

No one is testy, just asking a question and offering a suggestion?  I would think a packaging house would be far more willing to donate a pig to a charity event than a plantation would be to donate a "hunt" for a pig.  The original post stated, "I have been looking around and everyone seems to want to charge for the hunts and that is just not an option for us."   I can only interpret it like a read it.  Good luck with it all regardless.


----------



## piedmont1971 (Jun 9, 2017)

*Complete Circle Farm LLC*

owner, Brad, 770-317-0four82
Grain and Grass Finished Beef and Pork
All Non GMO Feed
They're in Yatesville and deliver but I'm not sure if they'd go as far as Hall co.
Hope this helps


----------



## trial&error (Jun 13, 2017)

Jaggerpro used to donate hogs on request and you could pick them up at his butcher in americus, Ga. There's an old thread about it around here.  I believe it was a $40 fee for the butcher to skin and quarter and to use their cooler.


----------

